# Central Coast German Shepherds



## ash3478 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi all!

Does anyone know anything about this breeder?

They look like a small hobby breeder out of Paso Robles, CA.

I am looking for more of a smaller breeder that only does a few litters a year and this one seems to be structured like that. 

I am looking for WGSL as well. 

Thank you!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i have not heard of them and i can’t seem to get the website to open...
however, i do appreciate the breeders responsiveness and seemingly supportive nature via reviews on google.


----------



## Hernan46 (12 mo ago)

ash3478 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this breeder?
> 
> ...


I am also considering at this breeder. Did you go with this breeder? 
Thank you


----------



## rockermike2008 (9 mo ago)

They are great our shepherd is a great dog they have been in business for years ,Julie is great


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

We do breed the West German Showline Shepherds. All of our breeding stock are imported from Germany and are registered SV and AKC. Our website is www.CentralCoastGermanShepherds.com
I am not sure why someone mentioned they had difficulty accessing our site. We are located on the beautiful Central Coast, Paso Robles, California. Head on over to our website to see what an amazing program we have. We provide ENS (Early Neurostimulation) and ESI (Early Scent Introductions) which not only gives our puppies the advantage but also gives us the advantage of helping our clients make educated decisions on puppy selection. We have been placing our German Shepherds with Law Enforcement, Protection / Schutzhund homes, Service Homes such as seizure alert, diabetic alert, PTSD, Show Homes and fabulous family homes. Our breeding program is focused on the SV standard. Our dogs are from some of the top Show Lines in the World. We would love the opportunity to help you in your search for your next German Shepherd


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

We are new here to German Shepherds.com. Here are some of our amazing dogs here at Central Coast German Shepherds. Check out on Google or our Website.






















.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You have WGSL dogs working in law enforcement?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I don’t see pedigrees on your website. Do you have a link to them?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not only no pedigrees but no titles these dogs have earned.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> You have WGSL dogs working in law enforcement?


I have never seen a WGSL in law enforcement. Not that it can’t ever happen but…….


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I have never seen a WGSL in law enforcement. Not that it can’t ever happen but…….


My friend bred them to find drugs but not for apprehension. A few of hers made the cut.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

It's interesting that many people don't think showlines are working dogs. Yes, I have placed dogs with Law Enforcement and yes, they were WGSL that Work. German Shepherds are supposed to be bred as working dogs whether show lines or working lines. I don't show my dogs, my focus is on breeding the Working German Shepherd. They just happen to be the beautiful Black and Red WGSL. Today so many are being bred to far less than the standard of the breed. You can check out our page of IPO Working Dogs that sired our breeding dogs on our website. We breed to the SV Standard. Videos of the IPO work is under our Stud Dog page.


----------



## Cheese Dog (11 mo ago)

CC German Shepherds said:


> It's interesting that many people don't think showlines are working dogs. Yes, I have placed dogs with Law Enforcement and yes, they were WGSL that Work. German Shepherds are supposed to be bred as working dogs whether show lines or working lines. I don't show my dogs, my focus is on breeding the Working German Shepherd. They just happen to be the beautiful Black and Red WGSL. Today so many are being bred to far less than the standard of the breed. You can check out our page of IPO Working Dogs that sired our breeding dogs on our website. We breed to the SV Standard. Videos of the IPO work is under our Stud Dog page.


I just checked out your IPO stud section. The following video was posted. 






Look at the above video between 46 seconds and 48 seconds and tell us what you see?

These are the genetics in your lines.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Are your dogs dual purpose LE? What jobs do they do?
I found this for one female if anyone is curious 

*PAM vom Haus Gunbil Rochele*






Gary vom Hühnegrab


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Gary vom Hühnegrab




www.pedigreedatabase.com









Simple pedigree chart for Gipsy vom Haus Gunbil Rochele (2768444)







www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

CC German Shepherds said:


> It's interesting that many people don't think showlines are working dogs. Yes, I have placed dogs with Law Enforcement and yes, they were WGSL that Work. German Shepherds are supposed to be bred as working dogs whether show lines or working lines. I don't show my dogs, my focus is on breeding the Working German Shepherd. They just happen to be the beautiful Black and Red WGSL. Today so many are being bred to far less than the standard of the breed. You can check out our page of IPO Working Dogs that sired our breeding dogs on our website. We breed to the SV Standard. Videos of the IPO work is under our Stud Dog page.


One reason we look for dams and sires with working titles, not show titles, is so we know want the puppies might be capable of doing. Many of us, maybe most, do dog sports or intense training that requires the same kinds of skills and structure and temperament that allows a dog to do well in protection sports, or agility or other sports. Without titles in the recent pedigrees, we can’t know. At the very least, we look for titled sires. If a dam isn’t titled, are their parents? Grandparents? My dog’s grandfather is a very famous dog in the training world, with a lot of accomplishments.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Not only no pedigrees but no titles these dogs have earned.


Happy to share with you our pedigrees. Here are just a few of them

Yuri Von Der Grevener Villa (Germany) - Sire ASAP Vom Aldamar VA (BSZS 2019 & 2021) VA (BEL 2019) - Dam Tammi von der Grevener Villa





Simple pedigree chart for Asap Vom Aldamar (2658926)







www.pedigreedatabase.com





Garfield Vom Messina (Germany) - Sire KASPAR von Tronje / VA2 (BSZS) - Dam Ladi vom Messina





Simple pedigree chart for Kaspar von Tronje (2546028)







www.pedigreedatabase.com









Simple pedigree chart for Ladi vom Messina (2465208)







www.pedigreedatabase.com





Burma Team Falvavolgyi - Sire - Marlo von Baccara IPO3 - Dam Haely vom haus Milesevac IPO1





Simple pedigree chart for Burma Team Falvavolgyi (2743271)







www.pedigreedatabase.com









Haely vom haus Milesevac


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Haely vom haus Milesevac




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> One reason we look for dams and sires with working titles, not show titles, is so we know want the puppies might be capable of doing. Many of us, maybe most, do dog sports or intense training that requires the same kinds of skills and structure and temperament that allows a dog to do well in protection sports, or agility or other sports. Without titles in the recent pedigrees, we can’t know. At the very least, we look for titled sires. If a dam isn’t titled, are their parents? Grandparents? My dog’s grandfather is a very famous dog in the training world, with a lot of accomplishments.


I agree that my website is due for a revamp and I am more than happy to share my dogs pedigrees. We have integrity in preserving our breed through their working ability. Currently my focus is in my breeding program which doesn't give me much time left pursue my life dreams of working in protection and/or search and rescue myself, someday however, my lines absolutely do have their working titles. My dog, Yuri von der Grevener Villa is out of ASAP von Aldamar VA (BSZS 2021 & 2019). Garfield vom Messina is out of Kaspar von Tronje VA2. Burma Team Falvavolgyi is out of Marlo Von Baccara IPO3. We do Temperament Assessments and Early Scenting to identify specific traits people are looking to help identify specific traits that people are looking for. My breeding program first and foremost is to maintain the integrity of the breed through health, working ability ie; Schutzhund, Agility, Search and Rescue, Service and of course amazing family dogs as we know not every puppy will go to a true working home. Intelligence, structure and of course temperament are of utmost importance in my program. My site reflects more of who we are and how we raise our dogs and you have brought to my attention where more of my focus should be in sharing the working titles and accomplishments through our pedigrees. Thank you for that feedback. I have linked pedigrees for you on my site and have attached some to the comment below yours here in this chain.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

Cheese Dog said:


> I just checked out your IPO stud section. The following video was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is correct.


----------



## Cheese Dog (11 mo ago)

CC German Shepherds said:


> Yes, this is correct.


Did you look at your video between 46 and 48 seconds?

The dog isn't suitable for any working venue let alone police k9.

And you say you want to preserve working ability?


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

Cheese Dog said:


> Did you look at your video between 46 and 48 seconds? The dog isn't suitable for any working venue let alone police k9. And you say you want to preserve working ability?


 I'm not here to be controversial about opinions. Kaspar von Tronje is VA2. Apparently the judges of the World Seiger Show for working dogs had a strong opinion about his working abilities, more than once. I am preserving the working ability of the breed. Although we are striving for perfection, I am not perfect and neither are my dogs but they are pretty amazing and doing some absolutely amazing work.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

CC German Shepherds said:


> I agree that my website is due for a revamp and I am more than happy to share my dogs pedigrees. We have integrity in preserving our breed through their working ability. Currently my focus is in my breeding program which doesn't give me much time left pursue my life dreams of working in protection and/or search and rescue myself, someday however, my lines absolutely do have their working titles. My dog, Yuri von der Grevener Villa is out of ASAP von Aldamar VA (BSZS 2021 & 2019). Garfield vom Messina is out of Kaspar von Tronje VA2. Burma Team Falvavolgyi is out of Marlo Von Baccara IPO3. We do Temperament Assessments and Early Scenting to identify specific traits people are looking to help identify specific traits that people are looking for. My breeding program first and foremost is to maintain the integrity of the breed through health, working ability ie; Schutzhund, Agility, Search and Rescue, Service and of course amazing family dogs as we know not every puppy will go to a true working home. Intelligence, structure and of course temperament are of utmost importance in my program. My site reflects more of who we are and how we raise our dogs and you have brought to my attention where more of my focus should be in sharing the working titles and accomplishments through our pedigrees. Thank you for that feedback. I have linked pedigrees for you on my site and have attached some to the comment below yours here in this chain.


You are very responsive. And that is appreciated by your clients I'm sure. 
I was looking at your website- Tavi is beautiful-and noted only one of your dogs is stated DM clear. Do you test at all? I am not looking for a puppy at all, just curious.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

CC German Shepherds said:


> I agree that my website is due for a revamp and I am more than happy to share my dogs pedigrees. We have integrity in preserving our breed through their working ability. Currently my focus is in my breeding program which doesn't give me much time left pursue my life dreams of working in protection and/or search and rescue myself, someday however, my lines absolutely do have their working titles. My dog, Yuri von der Grevener Villa is out of ASAP von Aldamar VA (BSZS 2021 & 2019). Garfield vom Messina is out of Kaspar von Tronje VA2. Burma Team Falvavolgyi is out of Marlo Von Baccara IPO3. We do Temperament Assessments and Early Scenting to identify specific traits people are looking to help identify specific traits that people are looking for. My breeding program first and foremost is to maintain the integrity of the breed through health, working ability ie; Schutzhund, Agility, Search and Rescue, Service and of course amazing family dogs as we know not every puppy will go to a true working home. Intelligence, structure and of course temperament are of utmost importance in my program. My site reflects more of who we are and how we raise our dogs and you have brought to my attention where more of my focus should be in sharing the working titles and accomplishments through our pedigrees. Thank you for that feedback. I have linked pedigrees for you on my site and have attached some to the comment below yours here in this chain.


Thank you for the response. It may seem like you are being attacked but these are the same questions buyers must ask about when they contact you. While it’s not necessary to have a brand new website, you can avoid having to answer as many questions if people can see pedigrees. My first purebred German Shepherd was a Showline from a hobby breeder, and was the perfect dog for a young family. She was from Vom Kirschental lines, had a strong herding drive and was biddable and good with children. A little more social and less aggressive than breed standard but also had strong nerves.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

I saw it. He screwed up. He showed fear for 2 seconds. Since then, somehow he has developed into the dog he has become and he has made it to the top, multiple times. Not sure how that could have happened because of that 2 seconds screw up. 

I continue to learn and grow as the years go on. We continue to produce amazing dogs that are doing amazing work. Our track record has proven that. Our dogs come from proven dogs with their working titles. I have seen many dogs over the years that aren't worthy of the name German Shepherd. I have also seen and bred many absolutely incredible dogs doing the tasks that the German Shepherd is known and capable of doing with exemplary skill. We are proud to continue to improve with each breeding and learn through experiences and from others to do even better.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> You are very responsive. And that is appreciated by your clients I'm sure.
> I was looking at your website- Tavi is beautiful-and noted only one of your dogs is stated DM clear. Do you test at all? I am not looking for a puppy at all, just curious.


Yes, we do test. All of our dogs are DM Tested.


----------



## Cheese Dog (11 mo ago)

CC German Shepherds said:


> I saw it. He screwed up. He showed fear for 2 seconds. Since then, somehow he has developed into the dog he has become and he has made it to the top, multiple times. Not sure how that could have happened because of that 2 seconds screw up.
> 
> I continue to learn and grow as the years go on. We continue to produce amazing dogs that are doing amazing work. Our track record has proven that. Our dogs come from proven dogs with their working titles. I have seen many dogs over the years that aren't worthy of the name German Shepherd. I have also seen and bred many absolutely incredible dogs doing the tasks that the German Shepherd is known and capable of doing with exemplary skill. We are proud to continue to improve with each breeding and learn through experiences and from others to do even better.


A good trainer can cover up the genetics for a routine sport show, but the genetics are still there. On top of that, SV is rigged and watered down. The title isn't worth the paper it was printed on.

That dog in the real world, under stress, as a police k9, would fold like a cheap tent. Genetics.

If you want to learn and grow I suggest getting a basic grasp on genetics and breed standard.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Thank you for the response. It may seem like you are being attacked but these are the same questions buyers must ask about when they contact you. While it’s not necessary to have a brand new website, you can avoid having to answer as many questions if people can see pedigrees. My first purebred German Shepherd was a Showline from a hobby breeder, and was the perfect dog for a young family. She was from Vom Kirschental lines, had a strong herding drive and was biddable and good with children. A little more social and less aggressive than breed standard but also had strong nerves.


Thank you. I started by simply answering a couple questions people had because they said they had not heard of us. I had never been on this site. I saw a thread that someone said they couldn't access our website. Seems that everyone can now. What a can of worms I opened! I have been breeding for many many years. Because of all the fraud out there these days, we don't post everything on our website. Learning the security measures to protect the vulnerable has been a high priority for us. Seems there's a new scam everyday with people copying entire sites, selling puppies, taking deposits and payments and then disappearing, leaving the site owner to explain it wasn't them that they sent their deposit or payments to. Hasn't happened to us but, I know of others it has happened to and we don't want our clients to be a statistic. I have always been open to answering anyones questions and providing any information to those that have requested it. We are very transparent in our business dealings. Because of this thread, I have stepped up to the demand and have posted the pedigree links on my website. I will work on improving on them but, it gets the basic pedigree info out there. I see it is time for a revamp of my website to keep up with the needs for additional online presence. I appreciate the feedback, thanks again. 

One of my trainers has had Kirschental lines in the past and since her passing has only dreamed of getting another.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@CC German Shepherds I don’t blame you for wanting to maintain privacy when you can. It’s safer. One thing you will learn about this site is we each have strong opinions and they will differ from everyone else’s. Sometime we agree with other posters, sometimes not. Threads often take different directions than we would like, even if we start them ourselves. But overall this is a very good group and we become friends here when we participate. Even if people disagree with your opinions, they will respect that you have posted openly, thoughtfully and respectfully. There seem to be more WL owners here than WGSL and very few ASL. That is because more people are doing dog sports and it’s also a bit of a fad at the moment. I’ve found my SLs were much easier dogs. My most recent dog is a high drive WL and it’s been challenging. They are like different breeds.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

Cheese Dog said:


> A good trainer can cover up the genetics for a sport show, but the genetics are still there. On top of that, SV is rigged and watered down. The title isn't worth the paper it was printed on.
> 
> That dog in the real world, under stress, as a police k9, would fold like a cheap tent. Genetics.
> 
> If you want to learn and grow I suggest getting a basic grasp on genetics and breed standard.


Thank you. Yes, the titles and shows are loaded with politics but the fact is, people want the titles and shows. Every program has it's faults to someone. We have to use something as a basis to start from. Pedigrees and Titles are a start and we go from there. If you didn't have titles and pedigrees you would not be able to follow the genetics. If we are not producing quality dogs, we have to make changes. You can breed 2 dogs that have all the traits and all the genetics and not end up with 1 puppy that is a star. Failure rate would not be so extremely high in k9 and service work if it was that simple. I have yet to find a breeder that is producing every puppy in every litter a super star. Nope, they continue to breed and breed, the same combinations, hoping to get the one star. It has taken us a lifetime to get to where we are and we are pretty happy with our accomplishments. Is there room for growth, learning and improvement? Yes, of course. As soon as we stop learning and growing to improve it's time to get out. Not sure you can find a breed "standard "anymore. There is the E German Working Lines DDR (absolutely amazing dogs), WGSL with working titles, WGSL "show" titles (very different from the WGSL "working" and of course American Lines and a mish mash of everything in between. Everyone has their "standard" goals and purpose. It definitely has not been easy to navigate over the past 25 years. If someone would just write the book that everyone agreed with we would then be all on the same page. Thanks for your comments. I will continue to seek out any weaknesses in our program.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> @CC German Shepherds I don’t blame you for wanting to maintain privacy when you can. It’s safer. One thing you will learn about this site is we each have strong opinions and they will differ from everyone else’s. Sometime we agree with other posters, sometimes not. Threads often take different directions than we would like, even if we start them ourselves. But overall this is a very good group and we become friends here when we participate. Even if people disagree with your opinions, they will respect that you have posted openly, thoughtfully and respectfully. There seem to be more WL owners here than WGSL and very few ASL. That is because more people are doing dog sports and it’s also a bit of a fad at the moment. I’ve found my SLs were much easier dogs. My most recent dog is a high drive WL and it’s been challenging. They are like different breeds.


Agreed. That explains a lot about the group, thank you. I am looking forward to the learning opportunities.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CC German Shepherds said:


> It's interesting that many people don't think showlines are working dogs. Yes, I have placed dogs with Law Enforcement and yes, they were WGSL that Work. German Shepherds are supposed to be bred as working dogs whether show lines or working lines. I don't show my dogs, my focus is on breeding the Working German Shepherd. They just happen to be the beautiful Black and Red WGSL. Today so many are being bred to far less than the standard of the breed. You can check out our page of IPO Working Dogs that sired our breeding dogs on our website. We breed to the SV Standard. Videos of the IPO work is under our Stud Dog page.


People don't think show lines are working dogs because it's rare that they are in fact working dogs. I understand that IPO was developed as a test for work, but it is not in fact work. It is a sport with little pressure applied to the dog compared to patrol training, let alone the real world.

This is how you test high level working dogs.






I only inquired because I have never seen a WGSL patrol dog. I'm not bashing show lines at all. I have met some really nice SL dogs. You sound passionate about your program and I commend you for that. I hope you stick around.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

David Winners said:


> People don't think show lines are working dogs because it's rare that they are in fact working dogs. I understand that IPO was developed as a test for work, but it is not in fact work. It is a sport with little pressure applied to the dog compared to patrol training, let alone the real world.
> 
> This is how you test high level working dogs.
> 
> ...


Agreed that the WL are incredible dogs. They are very different than the WGSL dogs and they serve a very different purpose. I wouldn't consider putting a WL dog in many of the service homes that I place dogs in and very few WGSL would ever be considered for police k9 work but they do a fantastic job in Search and Rescue. That is the beauty of the German Shepherd, they are very versatile. The WL are much more specific to their work. I am very passionate about my breeding program and I do plan to stick around. Thank you.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's my DDR/Czech boy. I hear there is a WGSL dog in his pedigree somewhere. I don't know enough to know 






Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Here's my DDR/Czech boy. I hear there is a WGSL dog in his pedigree somewhere. I don't know enough to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CC German Shepherds said:


> Agreed that the WL are incredible dogs. They are very different than the WGSL dogs and they serve a very different purpose. I wouldn't consider putting a WL dog in many of the service homes that I place dogs in and very few WGSL would ever be considered for police k9 work but they do a fantastic job in Search and Rescue. That is the beauty of the German Shepherd, they are very versatile. The WL are much more specific to their work. I am very passionate about my breeding program and I do plan to stick around. Thank you.


Oh I think very few WL dogs are suited for service work. It's nice to have a breeder around that places service dogs. We get a lot of questions about GSD service prospects. 

I agree that a good GSD is good at just about everything.


----------



## CC German Shepherds (Dec 23, 2021)

A day where we change peoples lives through the power of a dog, is a good day.


----------

